# the aptitude test



## vhaust (2 Jul 2011)

Hi, 
during the aptitude test, are we allowed to use scrap paper for calculation?


----------



## Craisome (2 Jul 2011)

Yes,and don't forget a pen and pencil.


----------



## Fiera (2 Jul 2011)

unless it has changed scrap paper will be provided, you will not be able to use your own.


----------



## vhaust (2 Jul 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Donny (2 Jul 2011)

Scrap papers and pencils will be provided. You are not allowed to use your own scrap papers.
good luck!


----------



## SoldierInAYear (3 Jul 2011)

Yes! I did not know we got to use scrap paper. I'm happy now.


----------



## vhaust (6 Jul 2011)

The sample test will give you an idea of what is coming, but it does not reflect 
on the relative level of difficulty when time is constrained.
For those of you that are slow doers, practice to be fast with elementary arithmetic:
+ - x /
knowing is not enough, you have to be quick.
Also, there are too many words that they can draw from the dictionary, 
if you have a test coming soon, review what you can improve.
This message is for the people that are going to write the test soon but not
feeling ready.


----------



## ktong747 (6 Jul 2011)

So vhaust, I guess you wrote the test then? Good work.

I am booked to write mine tomorrow. Obviously, I am quite nervous. I haven't touched math in a long time.


----------



## vhaust (6 Jul 2011)

Nervousness should give you a push to prepare yourself better, not to stop
you from performing at your potential. Be nervous now, practice, but when
the time comes, be comfortable.


----------



## Romanmaz (6 Jul 2011)

ktong747 said:
			
		

> So vhaust, I guess you wrote the test then? Good work.
> 
> I am booked to write mine tomorrow. Obviously, I am quite nervous. I haven't touched math in a long time.


You're booked to write your CFAT tomorrow, a large portion of which is mathematical problem solving, and you haven't touched math in a long time?


----------



## Ayrsayle (6 Jul 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> You're booked to write your CFAT tomorrow, a large portion of which is mathematical problem solving, and you haven't touched math in a long time?



Seconded - Why haven't you touched math in a long time if you KNOW it is a component on your test?


----------



## ktong747 (7 Jul 2011)

I just wrote the CFAT today and attained the required score for signal operator.

I apologize if I made it look like I didn't study. I looked at math.com for a refresher as well as did the practice GCT2 test. I am in Police Foundations at Seneca College and math is not taught as part of the program. Thanks to all of those in this forum who recommended looking at math.com as well as the General Competency Test Level 2 (GCT2). Those two things more than prepared me for the problem solving portion of the CFAT.

The math is simple grade 10 math. I passed grade 10 applied math three years ago and I believe it is sufficient enough for the CFAT.

Best of luck to all those who have to write it.


----------



## Ayrsayle (7 Jul 2011)

ktong747 said:
			
		

> I just wrote the CFAT today and attained the required score for signal operator.
> 
> I apologize if I made it look like I didn't study. I looked at math.com for a refresher as well as did the practice GCT2 test. I am in Police Foundations at Seneca College and math is not taught as part of the program. Thanks to all of those in this forum who recommended looking at math.com as well as the General Competency Test Level 2 (GCT2). Those two things more than prepared me for the problem solving portion of the CFAT.
> 
> ...



Congrats on passing the first hurdle - get ready for all the rest (grins). Up to you, but you might want to edit this post a bit however - we aren't supposed to be talking about the particulars of it (some might get the wrong impression from your opinion, for example).

Glad you qualified for your trade (At least as far as the CFAT is concerned)


----------



## Delaney1986 (7 Jul 2011)

ktong747 said:
			
		

> I just wrote the CFAT today and attained the required score for signal operator.
> 
> I apologize if I made it look like I didn't study. I looked at math.com for a refresher as well as did the practice GCT2 test. I am in Police Foundations at Seneca College and math is not taught as part of the program.



So, you applied for Signals but are going to school for Police Foundations? Meh? Not judging, just curious.


----------



## ktong747 (8 Jul 2011)

I went to college to do police foundations because it was what I wanted initially. However, over the course of the program, I felt that policing wasn't the right thing for me. Since I am almost half way done, I figured I might as well press on and finish the program so I would have my college diploma and the ability to transfer to selected universities. 

I always had a career in the CF in mind so I decided now was the time to act on that.

I applied for signals because of all the openings for reserves around my area, it sounded the most interesting. I like field work but I have poor vision and therefore probably wouldn't qualify for Combat Arms anyways. Signals is as close as I can get to infantry.


----------



## Delaney1986 (8 Jul 2011)

I see, well good to finish. I get your point there. Too bad you went to school and ended up not really wanting to do it, lol. I have many friends who haven taken various paths along the same lines (dental assisting mostly, for whatever reason).

But I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Chrispi (8 Jul 2011)

ktong747 said:
			
		

> I went to college to do police foundations because it was what I wanted initially. However, over the course of the program, I felt that policing wasn't the right thing for me.





			
				ktong747 said:
			
		

> I went to college to do police foundations because it was what I wanted initially. However, over the course of the program, I felt that policing wasn't the right thing for me.



Surprisingly, this is not uncommon...

Not taking anything away from Policing, but I too felt the same after Graduating from Conestoga.  
At the time of Graduation, I had passed the physical and academic requirements (practice testing) for Policing, but decided to pursue a career in the private sector.  
Your diploma in Police Foundations is far more useful than just a career in Policing.  I've been with my current employer for 11 years. Since graduating 15 years ago, I've had jobs/careers in Security, Private Investigations, Retail Investigations, Corporate Investigations and Audit.  In today's economy and business market, Risk Management Departments are incredibly valuable and useful.  Additionally, your diploma is a good starting point to a University Degree and other Certifications and Accreditation's (I'd recommend CFE to begin with).

Absolutely, without question, it is best you finish your program. 

If/when you have a career in the Military, even if outside anything relating to Policing be it MP or MPO, the education, from what I know in mine and other Policing programs, is invaluable! 

Good luck in your endeavors, wherever they may lead you.


----------



## ktong747 (9 Jul 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Congrats on passing the first hurdle - get ready for all the rest (grins). Up to you, but you might want to edit this post a bit however - we aren't supposed to be talking about the particulars of it (some might get the wrong impression from your opinion, for example).
> 
> Glad you qualified for your trade (At least as far as the CFAT is concerned)



Ayrsayle, I did not see your post before. I understand what you mean. What I have said is already common knowledge. CF says Grade 10 mathematics, therefore, it has to be the easiest variant of it. Here in Ontario we have Grade 10 Applied and Grade 10 Academic math. If the CF were to base the test on Academic only, then that would make people who took Applied "fail" the test, correct? 

Of course I cannot say what part of the curriculum is on the test, as that would be cheating, so long as you did reasonably well in Grade 10 math overall, you should be fine.


----------



## Marshall12345 (10 Jul 2011)

Couldn't find much info on this and i think it's an easy question to answer, is it done on a computer? Or on paper?


----------



## Ayrsayle (10 Jul 2011)

Marshall - your question has been addressed in many forums regarding the CFAT. Might take a minute or two, but a search through them will net you your answer. Perhaps just as importantly - why does it matter if it is done on a computer or on paper? You test mark will be the same, no?


----------



## Romanmaz (10 Jul 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Marshall - your question has been addressed in many forums regarding the CFAT. Might take a minute or two, but a search through them will net you your answer. Perhaps just as importantly - why does it matter if it is done on a computer or on paper? You test mark will be the same, no?


It's done on a computer.... 
I think it's quicker this way, no?


----------



## Fotoshark (25 Jul 2011)

the math part of this test makes me rather nervous as Ive never been good with numbers.  More so what worries most is the word problems as I always get confused with what type of math to apply to acquire the answer.  Words get jumbled and panic sets in.  Fractions, prime numbers, factors, etc ...  I find myself putting this off more and more in fear of failing it ...

- T.


----------



## Romanmaz (25 Jul 2011)

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> the math part of this test makes me rather nervous as Ive never been good with numbers.  More so what worries most is the word problems as I always get confused with what type of math to apply to acquire the answer.  Words get jumbled and panic sets in.  Fractions, prime numbers, factors, etc ...  I find myself putting this off more and more in fear of failing it ...
> 
> - T.


You never know what you can accomplish if you're to scared to try. Anyone can do it, if they're prepared. There are no trick questions on the test, best advice, get a GED book, it will teach you everything you need to know to be successful on the test.


----------



## vhaust (25 Jul 2011)

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> the math part of this test makes me rather nervous as Ive never been good with numbers.  More so what worries most is the word problems as I always get confused with what type of math to apply to acquire the answer.  Words get jumbled and panic sets in.  Fractions, prime numbers, factors, etc ...  I find myself putting this off more and more in fear of failing it ...
> 
> - T.



The idea behind a word problem is that information given in text is to be translated 
into symbols, numbers, and equations. Once you know how to do this translation 
sentence by sentence, step by step, things will be much simpler.
The expected level of mathematics in the test is no deeper than +, -, x, / .
The concept is to know when to use these operators.
Of course, it is a test,and there are always strategies to optimize the outcomes
of a test result but I shouldn't discuss the details.
Tricks for beating games/tests revolve around time usage.


----------



## Fotoshark (25 Jul 2011)

vhaust said:
			
		

> The idea behind a word problem is that information given in text is to be translated
> into symbols, numbers, and equations. Once you know how to do this translation
> sentence by sentence, step by step, things will be much simpler.
> The expected level of mathematics in the test is no deeper than +, -, x, / .
> ...



Yea true.  In math classes throughout high school (way too long ago) I used to confuse the problems with the wrong solution way too many times.  lol  Over anxious I dunno.  I picked up a Mathemetics for dummies book I've gone thru to practice and bring back math to me as I've been out of school a long time now.  
Just submitted the online ap as well, so no more fear it's time to get this goin 

- T.


----------



## m.k (21 Aug 2011)

ktong747 said:
			
		

> I just wrote the CFAT today and attained the required score for signal operator.
> 
> I apologize if I made it look like I didn't study. I looked at math.com for a refresher as well as did the practice GCT2 test. I am in Police Foundations at Seneca College and math is not taught as part of the program. Thanks to all of those in this forum who recommended looking at math.com as well as the General Competency Test Level 2 (GCT2). Those two things more than prepared me for the problem solving portion of the CFAT.
> 
> ...



off topic but are you on the King campus?


----------



## ktong747 (22 Aug 2011)

m.k said:
			
		

> off topic but are you on the King campus?




Yes I am. I believe police foundations is only offered at King campus.


----------



## m.k (22 Aug 2011)

ktong747 said:
			
		

> Yes I am. I believe police foundations is only offered at King campus.


I used to visit there all the time. Almost ended up going this year for PF


----------

